# 17 DPO and BFN....any hope left?? UPDATED....Now 26 DPO!!!



## Snip

Hi everyone... :hi:

I'm 17dpo with a picture perfect chart.....
tested with a cheapy hpt and still BFN!! 

Mixed emotions!! :cry::shrug::growlmad::nope::brat::sad2::huh::hissy::headspin::help::gun::sulk:

here are the pics....


----------



## girlibird

with my second child i never got a bfp till i was 3 weeks late!! so there is still hope .. this time round my bfp started very very faint only showing the antibody strip at 17dpo, then at 18 and 19dpo it started getting darker, when was your period due?


----------



## Snip

I normally have a 14day LP and O was on cd 14...so it should be a 28 day cycle. (longest was 30)
So AF was due 3 days ago.


----------



## Snip

I thought I saw a faint line but was really hard to tell because it was 4am and the lights in the house aren't that good.Tried to take photo's of it but couldn't get nice ones. 
Have a few if there are tweekers that want to have a look.... :shrug:

it's now daylight and I still see a faint line that looks pink but the test is dry now.


----------



## girlibird

its horrid waiting . i know how you feel i was like this, only when i took test out its shell i saw the faint line, which everyone thought was the antibody strip, then 18dpo it showed through the plastic cover bit and 19dpo it could be noticeable. have you had any symptoms? i had none really this time, part from needing the loo more but for number 2's lol, headache everyday and sore nipples..hoping you do get your bfp. its so frustrating not knowing..have you tied poas in the afternoon my fmu never worked till a week late! it was always in the evening i got a faint pos.x


----------



## girlibird

yeah take a pic i am good a line spotting :) will try tweek for you xx


----------



## Snip

Did use one last night but did not hold my urine long (maybe an hour) and also look like there's a faint line but wasn't at home so could not take pics.

If I compare the two dried test the FMU one is darker than the other one from yesterday


----------



## girlibird

hi hun here is the last test tweeked i can see a faint line on this one :) have you any more?
 



Attached Files:







snip edited.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 139


----------



## Snip

girlibird said:


> hi hun here is the last test tweeked i can see a faint line on this one :) have you any more?

Lol...there's lots more!!
will try to upload some


----------



## Snip

This is all taken within the 10min time...


----------



## Snip

And this is the hpt dried.. (about 4 hours later)

PS: I damaged the part next to the control line trying to get it out of the casing.....and the inside part moved up a bit....oops! :blush:


----------



## girlibird

i can see faint lines on all three of those when i enlarge them :) i am off to do the school run i will have them all tweeked for you when i get back, x


----------



## Snip

girlibird said:


> i can see faint lines on all three of those when i enlarge them :) i am off to do the school run i will have them all tweeked for you when i get back, x

Thnx Girlibird :hugs:


----------



## girlibird

sorry for delay there updating picnik and wont allow me on grr lol..


----------



## Snip

it's cool.

I went and bought some more hpt's...last 4 on the shelve at the pharmacy.

Two cheapies, one CB plus (yeah, I know the blue dye ons suck) en a CB DIGI!!!

Came home and when to POAS only an hour after last pee....and I think I have some major line eye. will upload the picks now


----------



## Snip

Please Note: This is very diluted urine!!!


----------



## SKAV

hey snip:flower:

i can DEFO see a faintish pink line on the first most picture (first post pic) :thumbup:

do the digi with ur fmu !!


----------



## AllMacsNow

SKAV said:


> hey snip:flower:
> 
> i can DEFO see a faintish pink line on the first most picture (first post pic) :thumbup:
> 
> do the digi with ur fmu !!

That's exactly what I was going to say.

Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## girlibird

hi hun picnik not picking these ones up as well, but there is defo a very faint pink line. agree with the other 2 ladies use another one tomoz, argh this is so exciting looks like you might be getting your bfp, like me taking a while to register properly on a test.. eeeaaakkk cant wait x


----------



## Snip

Thnx girls!!

Will keep you posted. 
Another early night for me...be at 8pm and work at 3am!
Will do the other pink hpt with fmu and will just keep that urine sample for incase I need to use the digi...


----------



## opera_lady24

This has given me a little bit of hope. I'm 16DPO, AF due yesterday, BFN this morning. I'm an emotional wreck and my bbs hurt! ARG! GL Snip...I hope it works out for you!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Im 17 DPO and Im also a BFN

but im feeling sick, dizzy, boobs hurt, headaches, moody, dull aches and pains in lower ab area.. PMS syptoms, and this week i was suppose to start my period and nothing came. I just had this red spotting, day before yesterday, and yesterday it was pink/brown spotting, and today it cleared away, so i can only imagine that if i am pregnant that this is implantation?

just wait alittle longer, Im waiting to hear from my gyno's blood test to see if she picked up anything.. I went to her out of concern cause i dont know if im pregnant or having complications from my last miscarriage since i have a benign endo lining.. 

scared to even know that i am pregnant but i have all the signs..


----------



## Snip

Morning everyone,

Tested again this morning...BFN!! :-(
Now I dont know anymore...Wish the :witch: will arive so that we can get on with ttc. :shrugg:

Good luck Evie....hope you get some answers soon!! Fx
:babydust:


----------



## AllMacsNow

WHAT???

I'm so sorry, Snip. Very surprised too... wonder what's up with your LP, then?


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> WHAT???
> 
> I'm so sorry, Snip. Very surprised too... wonder what's up with your LP, then?

I have no idea!!
Where's the witch and why do I have this perfect chart???


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> I'm so sorry, Snip. Very surprised too... wonder what's up with your LP, then?
> 
> I have no idea!!
> Where's the witch and why do I have this perfect chart???Click to expand...

I dunno... and you're right. Your chart is about as perfect as they come. Maybe your levels are just low? Until the witch shows her nasty face, I'd hold just a *little* hope...


----------



## Snip

Will a digi show pos when line tests dont?? 

since 10dpo I had several vvvvvv faint lines on all kind of tests....but never a really good one that can be called a BFP. 

I was hoping I could get a line and then do the digi on fathersday for DH :sad:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Wait... as far as I know, a line is a line is a line... if there's ANYTHING, it's :bfp:! Dark or not.

I don't know about the digis, though, so no help there, sorry...


----------



## Snip

lets see....

There were two of these "pink handle" hpt's....both vvvvv faint line. 
about 10 ic's....7 faint lines, 3 bfn.
4 catridge type hpt's...all faint lines.
and then another 2 pink handle ones....


----------



## AllMacsNow

That sounds like :bfp:!!!


----------



## Snip

But why the faint lines......can see it with the eye but the camera does not really pick it up when taking photo's. 
And after a few hours the line are more noticable but turn pinkish-gray.....

All I can do is use the digi 2morow morning....and if not pregnant I'll just wait for AF to arive!


----------



## SKAV

The best now is to go to the ER or your doc.. sometimes HPTs don't work for some !! So maybe a blood test would defo find out whehther your pregnant or not.. so you could go on with what to do after the blood results..!! I would go for a blood work soon :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Snip

That's just the problem. nearest ER is about half an hours drive from here...and dont have a GP here yet. moved here last year Nov and so far none of us had the need for a doct.

Will post the pics a bit later from this mornings tests.....


----------



## Snip

This is the best I could get in dim light.....


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> That's just the problem. nearest ER is about half an hours drive from here...and dont have a GP here yet. moved here last year Nov and so far none of us had the need for a doct.
> 
> Will post the pics a bit later from this mornings tests.....

Its high time you find a GP/OB there, 'cos I feel you should get a blood work done.. hope it doesn't drag the days..faint or thick..two pink lines are BFPs :thumbup: so don't lose hope but try to get your bllod work done asap. :hugs: This is the only way your gonna be sure..


----------



## Snip

And yeah...dont ever trust blue dye test..but I did one just for the POAS addiction!


----------



## Snip

Girlibird...any tweeking?


----------



## BH040

I saw a line on the bottom two pink tests!!! 
MAybe wait a day or two and do another pink test???


----------



## opera_lady24

I saw a line on all three of the pink tests. I'd wait a few more days. If you implanted on 12DPO (which is my guess for me) then it takes 3-4 days for it to show up on a blood test and another 2-3 days to show up on a urine test. Anyway, a line is a line and there def was one on those pics just like you said, vvvvvvv faint. If AF doesn't show up in a couple days test again. And yeah, I'm in the same boat as you. I have a pretty good looking chart but BFN yesterday. I didn't test today, which actually felt really good, but right now I'm just trusting my instincts. So FX'd for you! I agree with SKAV though, a blood test will really put your mind at ease!


----------



## Snip

Thnx Opera_lady,
Fx for you too!!
:babydust:

I had an implantation dip at 7dpo according to FF and lots of vvvvvvv faint line since then!!


----------



## SKAV

i saw lines on ALL the pink lines !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## kellyanne

I can see lines on all pink tests too when I enlarged images - clear as day.

Good luck xx


----------



## girlibird

hi hun i can still see lines on all of them but camera is not doing them any justice.. you might be like me with my second i never got a bfp that was wow im pregnant till i was 3 weeks late 7 weeks pregnant.. i will try play around with pics for you see what i can do :)
 



Attached Files:







snip test today.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 39


----------



## girlibird

girlibird said:


> hi hun i can still see lines on all of them but camera is not doing them any justice.. you might be like me with my second i never got a bfp that was wow im pregnant till i was 3 weeks late 7 weeks pregnant.. i will try play around with pics for you see what i can do :)

sorry its not very good trying to mess with lights etc.. was that todays test?


----------



## Snip

Jip. FMU one

Now that the 2 are dry I can still see a really good line on today's test.


----------



## Snip

girlibird said:


> hi hun i can still see lines on all of them but camera is not doing them any justice.. you might be like me with my second i never got a bfp that was wow im pregnant till i was 3 weeks late 7 weeks pregnant.. i will try play around with pics for you see what i can do :)

Do you think I must try the digi in the morning??


----------



## girlibird

seems like its just taking a while for your body to increase the hormone, some people get quicker results while others have to hang on waiting grrr.. i am preying that the tests get darker soon... there is no way u can have faint +'s on every single test you do!! so i feel a bfp thats noticeable is just around the corner x


----------



## girlibird

with the digi they detect a higher amount of the hcg to say pregnant, so if your still getting faint lines i would wait till you can really see it no tweeking the pics etc, then do it,, but i do believe you are getting there. how you feeling today?


----------



## Snip

The CB digi say 25mIU just like the pink hpt's.....


----------



## Snip

*Having abdominal discomfort...."growing pains" lol
*nausea the last 2 days...get hungry but have no appetite and as soon as I eat I get really nauseas.
*heartburn from wierd foods that normally would not cause it. Never get heartburn..not even with previous pregnancy's.
*lower back pain non stop
*moody like hell!!
-high temps, creamy cm and HSC cervix.


----------



## girlibird

does it i have never used one i thought they were all 50 sorry.. then yeah go for it.. good luck.. will log on in the morning to see how you got on x


----------



## girlibird

Snip said:


> *Having abdominal discomfort...."growing pains" lol
> *nausea the last 2 days...get hungry but have no appetite and as soon as I eat I get really nauseas.
> *heartburn from wierd foods that normally would not cause it. Never get heartburn..not even with previous pregnancy's.
> *lower back pain non stop
> *moody like hell!!
> -high temps, creamy cm and HSC cervix.

WOW sounds good x i only got sore boobs and had mild headaches,, cant wait for results tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Snip

It's 10pm here...so I'm off to bed. 
got to be up at 5am for work...will test then and post asap


----------



## girlibird

ok well its 9pm here, so only hour apart.


----------



## AllStar

Just read the whole thread and wanted to say good luck!! :dust:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Pulling for you, Snip... let us know what happens when you get up :D


----------



## Snip

A FREAKEN FAULTY TEST!!!! WTF!!!!! :brat:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> A FREAKEN FAULTY TEST!!!! WTF!!!!! :brat:

Oh, honey, are you kidding me? What happened?


----------



## Clarebear336

How was it faulty hun?


----------



## Snip

read the instructions.....
peed in a cup....
put is for 20sec in the cup just like the instr. say.....
waited.....waited.....waited....NOTHING!!
Not even the hour glass thingy that should appear when you pee on the stick.

I just opened it....test trips have the lines....batery is one of those big flat ones and there's no way that I have one like that in my house


----------



## AllMacsNow

That totally sucks, hon. I'm sorry :(


----------



## AllStar

:hugs:


----------



## SKAV

OMG Snip thats terrible :nope: Get your refund or write to them to say about this prbm!! SO that they give you another TEST! :thumbup:

All this dragging should lead to a pregnancy !!:hugs:


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> OMG Snip thats terrible :nope: Get your refund or write to them to say about this prbm!! SO that they give you another TEST! :thumbup:
> 
> All this dragging should lead to a pregnancy !!:hugs:

Yeah, maybe it's a good thing!!


----------



## greenpear

Good luck Snip! At least :witch: isn't here, so hope you get a definite bfp within next day or two!


----------



## rj84

good luck!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy1988

Snip I have all the same symptoms and I'm 16dpo bfn this morning aswell hmmmmmm this is slowly driving me insane !!! X


----------



## Snip

:hugs: Thanx everyone!!


I just dont really feel pregnant...like now all I have is constant lower backpain and some very light cramps when sitting at the desk. 
Only have some light nausea after I eat..so today no nausea because I had small snacks all through the day and no big meals. (just like previous pregnancy's I couldn't eat a lot at one time) 
Ooooh...(.)(.) feel firmer!!! :happydance: just had to feel them right now while typing..lol :wacko: they are really small and after BF for 8months they got even smaller...size A cup!!
No sign of the witch....nothing!!!

I really hope I get that BFP soon!!


----------



## SKAV

hey Snip :hi:

I just saw your chart and there's a dip :shrug: so whats going on on your side :flower: did u test again, or hv you planned in getting a blood test done?

hope t hear fm u soon:hugs:


----------



## girlibird

any news hun x


----------



## Snip

Dont know if the weather caused that dip...it was freezing cold today. It's winter here in SA and we're getting some thunderstorms every 2-3 days!! 

Have not tested again and also no sign of AF.
Ordered some hpt's online and should be here within the next day or 2.


----------



## SKAV

aaaah love Winter :thumbup: I know....... am not normal :haha: but just can't stand the heat!
Can't wait till those HPTs reach you!:thumbup: hoping to hear great news...but meantime have u found a doc/OB ??


----------



## Snip

Yeah, i also love winter!

lying in bed and posting from my phone. Im sooo nauseas now....feel like im gonna have to make a run for the loo real soon! Cant even get comfortable...

the past few days i convinced myself im not pregnant and then the ms hit me right in the face!!


----------



## SKAV

woohooooooooo :happydance: love when I hear about this m/s...Gosh Snip am really insane :wacko: 
Now, please please try to get a blood test done asap..I know your not closer to a doc/OB..I'm saying a billion times, since you would be sure of the pregnany.pleaaaaaaaaase :flower:


----------



## AllMacsNow

SNIP, WHERE ARE YOU?

Woke up this morning and came looking for my South African Queen's "I'm pregnant" update. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## girlibird

hun how you getting on any news?


----------



## kdutra

Im the same way im 21DPO and 6Days late I have had BFN and some faint lines on blue dye tests which could be evap who freakin knows. The last two nights i cant get comfortable at all flip and flop all night and get no sleep ughhh. Im hoping for yours and my BFP and all the other ladies BFP this month .I go for blood work tomorrow!


----------



## Snip

Sorry for being MIA. Its my LG b-day 2morow and was baking some cupcakes and making partypacks. 

No testing yet, still waiting for the htp's. Will keep you posted!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Awww... HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Little Snip!

How are you feeling overall?


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> Awww... HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Little Snip!
> 
> How are you feeling overall?

Some MS morning and night!! 
Constant backache....and that's about it.
Cant wait till 2morow to get the hpt's!! just have to find a way to get it in the house without DH knowing...lol...still hiding it till I know for sure!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Awww... HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Little Snip!
> 
> How are you feeling overall?
> 
> Some MS morning and night!!
> Constant backache....and that's about it.
> Cant wait till 2morow to get the hpt's!! just have to find a way to get it in the house without DH knowing...lol...still hiding it till I know for sure!!Click to expand...

He still doesn't know what's up? That's awesome, I hope you can surprise him! I think my OH's too nosy for that. If AF didn't show her face when she's due, I think he'd know.

I am so hoping for you. Hopefully your tests get there on the early side tomorrow and cut down on your waiting :D


----------



## Snip

He know about the digi being faulty...but he's sooo clueless about a woman cycle!!
Dont think he wanna know when I'm late because of all the disapointment we had in previous years ttc'ing. 

I'm still wondering about that digi...all I could find is that the top strip only read hcg and will only have a line when there's hcg in your pee. But still dont want to believe that I am pregnant before I get some real proof!!


----------



## Snip

On another note....I still cant believe my LG is turning 10 tomorow!!
Wow, I'm getting old!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I can understand that, I think. I can't imagine how hard it would be to go through all of the disappointments and losses you've gone through.

Wish I could tell you more about that stupid test, but I'm sure you're not going to fully believe anything until it's solidly sitting there right in front of you, saying "Congratulations, Girl" ;)

Tell me about it... my DS will be 11 in August. How did THAT happen?


----------



## SKAV

Happy Birthday to your BIG small girl !!! :hugs:

Oooh can't wait till Thursday !!:happydance:


----------



## Snip

Thanx Skav :hug:

WTF!!! heartburn from icing???
first niknaks cheese, then bacon & cheese quiche....and now icing!! 
FREAKY SH!T


----------



## AllStar

Ooh good luck! Hope this is your bfp!! I'm still waiting on AF too (3 days late) but not managed to get into town to get any tests (didn't think of ordering some, how long will they take to come roughly) :dust: xx


----------



## Snip

AllStar said:


> Ooh good luck! Hope this is your bfp!! I'm still waiting on AF too (3 days late) but not managed to get into town to get any tests (didn't think of ordering some, how long will they take to come roughly) :dust: xx

I order yesterday and will be here 2morow. 
48 hours for counter to counter delivery.

some sites have one day delivery...


----------



## hippymama23

Good luck and loads of babydust coming your way!!! I'm 6 days late today and this waiting is driving me nuts!!! I had a BFN on 6/18, so Im waiting to see if af comes or I will test this weekend!!! HOPE YOU GET YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glowbug

I'm hoping for your BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Snip

8 days late / 22 dpo.........No :witch: 

getting my hpt's today :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

Snip said:


> 8 days late / 22 dpo.........No :witch:
> 
> getting my hpt's today :happydance:

Lovely chart Snip! Yippee for those tests arriving today :happydance: can't wait for the pics, and I hope they are a lot darker:thumbup:


----------



## Snip

You guys (girls) wont believe what just happened! 
Went to the loo and after pee'ing remember i have to hold out for the hpt!
so i went to the post office and package arived! Rush home and pee in a cup...pee only held for half an hour! THE CUP FELL IN THE TOILET! AAAARRRGGG!!
anyway...held urine for 10min and dipped an IC. :bfp: 
faint but def there. Took pics with my phone cause hubby is home! Will upload asap


----------



## girlibird

congratulations snip so so so very happy for you xxxx


----------



## tupi

Snip said:


> You guys (girls) wont believe what just happened!
> Went to the loo and after pee'ing remember i have to hold out for the hpt!
> so i went to the post office and package arived! Rush home and pee in a cup...pee only held for half an hour! THE CUP FELL IN THE TOILET! AAAARRRGGG!!
> 
> 
> anyway...held urine for 10min and dipped an IC. :bfp:
> faint but def there. Took pics with my phone cause hubby is home! Will upload asap

:happydance:


----------



## MKL073007

:hug::dance::yipee:


----------



## AllMacsNow

YAY!!!!

I am so excited for you guys. 

That would totally happen to me (the cup falling in the toilet part ;) )

Congrats, Mama, and how cool you found out on LG's birthday too!


----------



## ttc11786

I'm so happy for you snip!! we all knew this was going to be the outcome! :)


----------



## jamhs

Congrats! hope you have a h&h 9 month!


----------



## kdutra

OMG Congrats!!! Post pictures!!! hurry!!!!


----------



## Moo Ba LaLaLa

Congratulations, Snip! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Snip

Thnx to everyone!!

I just hope the line is darker 2morow morning with fmu!!


----------



## Snip

This mornings IC with 10min holding wee.....
Pics taken with my phone so it's not really good...but there's def a line!!


----------



## Snip

Test taken just now....pics taken with phone at 2min


----------



## artsiekat

Yay! Congrats, momma! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emo1978

YAY CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SKAV

*Congrats!!!*

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

you won't imagine how much am happy for you...!!!:hugs:


----------



## pink23

congrats xx


----------



## 3boys

congrats


----------



## Snip

my test this morning...pics taken with my phone so not the best!
Line do look a little bit darker bit not really convincing....


----------



## girlibird

i see them snip congratulations hun h&h 9 months xxxx


----------



## Snip

soooo I just realized I'm one of those that have to use 2nd or 3rm MU.

Yesterday I did an IC with 3MU=got a good but faint line...
IC today with FMU=vvvvv faint line....
did an IC just now with 3MU=very clear second line!!

So all this time I tested with FMU and got superfaint lines....and now testing with 3MU I get darker lines!!


----------



## gilberts79

Picturrrrrre! :D seriously its the same for me with opks and hpt's... Congrats hun!!!!! x


----------



## R&JBabybean

congratulations x


----------



## 3boys

ics were the same for me! for 3 days i got negatives in the morning but lines in the afternoon!


----------



## Snip

Top one was noon today
bottom one fmu


----------



## Snip

tweekers welcome to get the lines more noticable


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Snip!!! :hi:

You girlie YOU!!!:haha: Congratulations!! I didn't know you had a thread until I just read it on TTC.:dohh: Congrats again my friend. I'm so happy for you. Now on to First Tri for you..:happydance: Congrats again my love!


----------



## SunUp

:wohoo::yellow::yellow::wohoo:YAY:flower:


----------



## artiste

girlibird said:


> with my second child i never got a bfp till i was 3 weeks late!! so there is still hope .. this time round my bfp started very very faint only showing the antibody strip at 17dpo, then at 18 and 19dpo it started getting darker, when was your period due?

This makes me feel better. I got what looks like grey evap antibody strip with fmu and evening on 12 dpo. was your antibody strip coming up grey or pink? My dollar store tests don't usually show the antibody strip... so I was wondering. I have no more tests right now so I'll have to wait more to test again.


----------



## ttcwithendo

Snip said:


> Top one was noon today
> bottom one fmu
> 
> View attachment 225102

yep those are definitly :bfp:s sticky sticky baby :dust: congrats :yellow:


----------



## Leslie735

YAY! Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## Webbykinskt

Looks like a faint bfp on the last batch. Congrats! xx


----------



## opera_lady24

Definitely a BFP!!!!! Yay Snip!!! Time for you to move on to First-Tri!!!!

I'm wondering if I have the same problem as you. I've only ever tested with FMU. I'm going in to the dr today to get tested again at 1pm so maybe something will actually show up this time!!!! Did you hold it for an hour or so? Drink fluids, etc. before you tested?


----------



## Snip

opera_lady24 said:


> Definitely a BFP!!!!! Yay Snip!!! Time for you to move on to First-Tri!!!!
> 
> I'm wondering if I have the same problem as you. I've only ever tested with FMU. I'm going in to the dr today to get tested again at 1pm so maybe something will actually show up this time!!!! Did you hold it for an hour or so? Drink fluids, etc. before you tested?

Any news hun???

I just hold for 4 hours...and drinking coffee :shrug:


----------



## opera_lady24

Thanks! Send prayers my way!!! I'm getting nervous. I just want some proof of something!!!!


----------



## Snip

opera_lady24 said:


> Thanks! Send prayers my way!!! I'm getting nervous. I just want some proof of something!!!!

What's the time there now?

Lol...it's almost 9pm here!!


----------



## Snip

Okay girls...I made an appointment with a gynea for monday!!

Now I will def get some answers on what's going on inside....only other thing besides pregnancy may be that I have a cyst :shrug:
Soooo if I'm pregnant I will be 5weeks + 6...one day short of 6 weeks since LMP. 
Do anyone think we will be able to see something by then??

(Never been to this one, we moved nov 2010 and have not been to a doct since.)


----------



## Glowbug

How do cysts make positive hpts?
Congrats snip!!! :)
I'm late and you gave me hope


----------



## Snip

Glowbug said:


> How do cysts make positive hpts?
> Congrats snip!!! :)
> I'm late and you gave me hope

Google was my new best friend and I read a lot of threads where woman got faint pos hpt's and then no baby but only cysts


----------



## opera_lady24

I've never heard that about cysts...don't really think that's possible since HcG isn't usually created by cysts....Hoping the best for you!

Btw when you asked what time it was I think it was before noon over here....it's 10:20am now. :)

No real news yet other than I just KNOW I'm preggers. I'm thinking I might have actually O'd on 12DPO instead of cd21...it's late but that's not unusual for me which would make me actually 12DPO today so yeah, probably too early to get a + HPT. We'll see I guess. I didn't have this gut feeling that I'm pregnant until 4 days ago anyway....


----------



## Snip

opera_lady24 said:


> I've never heard that about cysts...don't really think that's possible since HcG isn't usually created by cysts....Hoping the best for you!
> 
> Btw when you asked what time it was I think it was before noon over here....it's 10:20am now. :)
> 
> No real news yet other than I just KNOW I'm preggers. I'm thinking I might have actually O'd on 12DPO instead of cd21...it's late but that's not unusual for me which would make me actually 12DPO today so yeah, probably too early to get a + HPT. We'll see I guess. I didn't have this gut feeling that I'm pregnant until 4 days ago anyway....

Really hope you are right about O...but your temps before 12dpo look a bit to hight to be pre-o temps.

Maybe our beans are just "late bloomers" :haha:


----------



## opera_lady24

I sure hope so Snip!!!!


----------



## Stinas

congrats Snip!!!


----------



## Snip

I really need something to keep me busy the next 24hours!!
Super excited and scared about the appointment with the Gyn 2morow :happydance:

No testing with hpt's for the last 5 days!!
Just maybe I'll get to town today and buy some cheapies at the store.... :wacko:


----------



## honey08

i wud demand bloods then again in 48hrs time see wot ur levels are etc x


----------



## lu-is

I've never heard of cysts giving a positive pregnancy test. Or if it does happen it would be a very rare occurrence. 
It would also depend on what type of cyst it is I suppose.

Congratulations on the BFP!


----------



## Snip

okay...I tried something after reading about the "hook effect"

So i did a hpt with afternoon urine and then diluted the same urine with water....
Posted it in the "pregnancy test area" but they dont really inderstand my situation.
Added some pics...top is the diluted one with a vvvv faint line, 
bottom one is only urine and def BFN


----------



## Snip

why is it that I can see a line on the pic on my pc but not when I post it....this night must go quick so that I can get some answers at the doc 2morow!!


----------



## 3boys

hun i really dont understand why you dont have darker lines, i hope the doc can give you some answers and i really hope it is your bfp and not something else! x x


----------



## Snip

3boys said:


> hun i really dont understand why you dont have darker lines, i hope the doc can give you some answers and i really hope it is your bfp and not something else! x x

thanx hun.... I also wanna know why I keep getting these gost lines!
It's almost 6 weeks since LMP


----------



## AllStar

Good luck for your appointment! Hope this is your :bfp: I can see a line on the top test on my phone! Good luck! :dust: x


----------



## Stinas

I hope your apt answers your questions!! Good luck!!!


----------



## 3boys

gl at doctors! x x


----------



## AllMacsNow

Thinking of you today, sweetie.


----------



## Snip

Update from the doc's....

No BFP and not even going to be soon!
I have some hormone imbalance...had some bloods taken for tests.
My uterine lining are so thin that even if fertilization does happen it will not implant. 
Both Ovaries have some eggy's that's waiting to be released but will be no use cause of uterine lining. So the symptoms I had are because of ovaries being overloaded and not releasing eggs....
DH will also have to go back for SA.
This doc are sooooo cool and really want to help us concieve soon!


----------



## 3boys

im sorry you didnt get your bfp today but on the upside at least your doc is doing everything that needs to be done!


----------



## AllMacsNow

I'm so sorry, honey. I am glad, though, that you like your doc, and that they're working hard to get this sorted out for you as fast as possible.


----------



## Snip

Thanx...I'm okay on the BFP part...just sad that it wont happen soon!! 
But also glad I went to this doc, my previous gyn did not care about us ttc'ing and having problems with it.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I am glad that you've found a gyn now who is going to help. FXed for you that you get it sorted soon!


----------



## Snip

soooo...I just wonder why I keep getting those faint lines. Can it be because of the hormone imbalance??
Did not ask the doc...did not want to sound :wacko:


----------



## 3boys

gosh hun i have no idea.


----------



## Snip

oh well, its okay..I'm really positive even if I did not get that bfp....
It's only our first month ttc'ing again. Now I just want the witch to come but as the doc said...no witch for another 3-4 weeks!!


----------



## tupi

did you take a blood test?
:thumbup:


----------



## 3boys

why no witch for 3-4 wks? and what are they planning to do for lining of your womb?


----------



## Snip

They did take blood for some testing...thyroid and some other tests.

As soon as we get the results we'll know what to do next.
Doc said that he first need to know why there's no lining before he can give meds


----------



## Snip

3boys said:


> why no witch for 3-4 wks? and what are they planning to do for lining of your womb?

A lining start to build up very soon after AF for the next cycle...I have nothing!! It was a pencil thin lining on the scan.


----------



## AllMacsNow

I was wondering that about your lines, Snip... and also why your temp has stayed so high.

So glad your doc is helping to sort things out for you, and hoping they get it done soon.


----------



## Snip

I posted in ttc to see if someone can give me advice on this and to get things back on track faster....
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/656121-need-some-advice-get-hormones-back-track.html


----------



## AllMacsNow

Snip said:


> I posted in ttc to see if someone can give me advice on this and to get things back on track faster....
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/656121-need-some-advice-get-hormones-back-track.html

Smart girl. Hopefully someone else has been through it and can tell you what they've done.


----------



## Snip

AllMacsNow said:


> I was wondering that about your lines, Snip... and also why your temp has stayed so high.
> 
> So glad your doc is helping to sort things out for you, and hoping they get it done soon.

Must be the hormone imbalance stuff....will have to wait for blood results. :shrug:

He said that it could be that the prolactin (sp) hormone or something like that stayed high after breastfeeding... and now it acts like a birth control like when you BF.


----------



## Snip

Watching "16 and pregnant"on MTV now and feel like it's just soooo unfair!!!!


----------



## 3boys

after my mc i hated that programme!


----------



## SKAV

Awe snippy girl..am totally shocked to hear this and at the same time frustrated with your hormones :nope: Well, we'll see what the blood tests say.. But am so happy that you've found a good OB/GYN and that your still positive... but your chart looks awesome with those high temps!!


----------



## Snip

SKAV said:


> Awe snippy girl..am totally shocked to hear this and at the same time frustrated with your hormones :nope: Well, we'll see what the blood tests say.. But am so happy that you've found a good OB/GYN and that your still positive... but your chart looks awesome with those high temps!!

Thanx Skav...just wish I can get AF now and start over.
We're wasting some valuable ttc time here :dohh:


----------



## TwinGirlsTTC

This is my first post ever.....just kinda need support.ok here it goes. Last period was 9/10/11. I have a regular, reliable 29 day cycle. I was intimate with my better half from the 22nd to the 25th (more than 3 times each day....we were on vacay :happydance:

Anyway I am 4/5 days late negative blood test at 2 days late handful of negative hpt's.

My period has been late twice since I was 12 at 21 when I was pregnant with my now 6 year old identical twin girls....and a year after that when I m/c at 6 weeks. Anyone had this happen words of encouragement lol. Thanks in advance!!!!

Really praying we are pregnant!! Been TTC for 8 months! :(


----------



## greenpear

TwinGirlsTTC said:


> This is my first post ever.....just kinda need support.ok here it goes. Last period was 9/10/11. I have a regular, reliable 29 day cycle. I was intimate with my better half from the 22nd to the 25th (more than 3 times each day....we were on vacay :happydance:
> 
> Anyway I am 4/5 days late negative blood test at 2 days late handful of negative hpt's.
> 
> My period has been late twice since I was 12 at 21 when I was pregnant with my now 6 year old identical twin girls....and a year after that when I m/c at 6 weeks. Anyone had this happen words of encouragement lol. Thanks in advance!!!!
> 
> Really praying we are pregnant!! Been TTC for 8 months! :(

Well, if you are that regular then it's possible that you might be pregnant! Good luck - and I really hope you'll get good news soon :dust:


----------

